

Google goes down for 2 minutes worldwide. - tenaciousJk
http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=1376718275845

======
tenaciousJk
"Between 15:51 and 15:52 PDT, 50% to 70% of requests to Google received
errors; service was mostly restored one minute later, and entirely restored
after 4 minutes."

